# Grass base material



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

So what's a good cheap 'astro turf' type material that can be adhered to a board to start a layout? I'd prefer something with a little texture.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Many lay the track out, probably even test it. Then put down white glue in a thin layer and do the sprinkle on ground cover(s) as an initial step. Cover the track beforehand. Forgot this step, then a spray on thinned white glue to help hold it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Easier to buy grass mat….lay it down first, then the track….

Google “Grass Mat for model trains”….


----------



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

Thanks. Bachmann has a 30x100" sheet for a reasonable price on amazon.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Before you buy the grass 'mat', see if it looks
the way you want. To me, it looks like carpet...it's
too even and smooth, very unlike grass. It's
easy to have realistic grass using what is
available for a hobby shop, and, as others have
noted, simply lightly spray the area to be 'sodded'
then sprinkle on. You'll be pleased with the
result. 

Don


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I applied ground foam to my layout then I bought a static grass applicator and am doing static grass on top of the ground foam. There is also a brown latex paint under the ground foam. I like the results I’ve gotten from it


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think the static grass with a bit of practice and maybe cycling through applicators, different grasses produces excellent results. I'm mainly going by the vids, but even my own fledgling efforts are not so terrible that I wanted to rip it back out...


----------



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

I think I have decided to go with the rolled mat style grass. I'm thinking I'll draw out the parts I want to be grass onto the base board and then transfer that onto the back of the grass mat then cut it out. This way I can have my EZ track sitting directly on the firm surface of the board.

Any concerns on this method?


----------



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

But then again I think maybe I should lay out the track in the shape I want then trace that out onto the board.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dont worry! You will keep thinking and changing ideas. Its like a park of making a RR. Use the matt, if you dont like it, you can glue and use grass, static grass or nothing at all. Lol. I thought about the grass applicator. It does work great, but I have cats , i dont think it will stand up over time. Flat is for me, and around the farm is getting a fake grass mat , perfect for a toy layout. It all depends what you want and what you want to put into it. Have fun!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I have had so much trouble with getting my track debugged, I'd say do that.. then worry about the grass. But maybe its me. Plus I'm in about 25' x 15' area ... which might add to it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Severn said:


> I have had so much trouble with getting my track debugged, I'd say do that.. then worry about the grass. But maybe its me. Plus I'm in about 25' x 15' area ... which might add to it.


Yea, it depends on what your doing also. Mine will be a mess of wiring, when I get to it.


----------



## Bigone5500 (9 mo ago)

I won't be using any fancy stuff like DCC. Just a simple figure 8 with the center being an overpass. I may get some thick foam insulation board and maybe carve out some textured parts like a rocky hillside.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

work in progress. In O scale.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Mine resembles this


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Buring the switches in oil? Lol , its not that cold out yet!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yet? It’s just getting into summer soon, don’t rush the cold! 😁


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea, i figure you Canadians  only have one month of summer? Right? 11 months of snow and ice?


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If you don’t want a model railroad and only want a toy train set then that’s perfectly acceptable! You are the maker of your own success or failure when it comes to your layout. I like adding detail which is why I get as deep into mine as I do. To me a detailed layout is a lot more interesting than some astroturf with track on it but to each their own. I would probably suggest laying track first but once again that’s a decision you make. With the idea of laying track first you don’t have as much chance of waves under the road bed but if you take your time and make sure it’s not all bunched up you’ll more than likely do ok. If you were laying road bed and flex track then you would have to lay track first since you need something solid to glue the road bed to


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like my model toy train set. Lol. Its hard to be realistic adding in the lionel stuff over the years. The gateman is huge, but who cares. Its been around since the 1940s. Fun is fun. Like I said if they dont like the grass later, its easily ripped up and fixed. I agree with the laying the track and dips and stuff first, you need a plan. and toy layouts are model railroads, just not realistic. You do you. Its all good.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

sjm9911 said:


> Yea, i figure you Canadians  only have one month of summer? Right? 11 months of snow and ice?


No, it’s about 50/50….the winters are so cold and dreary that it only seems longer…..


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

sjm9911 said:


> I like my model toy train set. Lol. Its hard to be realistic adding in the lionel stuff over the years. The gateman is huge, but who cares. Its been around since the 1940s. Fun is fun. Like I said if they dont like the grass later, its easily ripped up and fixed. I agree with the laying the track and dips and stuff first, you need a plan. and toy layouts are model railroads, just not realistic. You do you. Its all good.


I've never understood why Lionel couldn't make scale correct accessories over the decades. I don't know if I've ever seen any Lionel accessory that wasn't oversize and exaggerated in size.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Michael, that’s the difference between toys and scale models….


----------

